# Gran March Adventure (OOC)



## Trollbabe (Jul 5, 2007)

Gran March Adventure
There seems to be alot of people interested in playing a straight forward Core D&D Game. SO I thought I would volunteer and DM a Greyhawk Adventure for 1st level characters in the Gran March region.

So I am looking for 4, 1st level player characters.

Overview
Caravans move from Buxton's Crossing to Orlane daily. The road between these two towns runs through The Dim Forest with a lay over at Fort Endurance. Finding work as caravan guards is easy and it earns a few gold lions for yourself. But are the rumours of goblin raiders in the forest true? Are they massing in greater numbers? Will your caravan reach Orlane?

Resources Material:
Players Handbook v3.5
Dungeon Masters Guide v3.5
Monster Manual v3.5

Submit complete Character Sheets here in this thread. Characters should have a simple concept and description. I'll pick four and we will be off to the races.


Roll your own stats using 4d6 dropping the lowest die

MAX Hit Points

MAX Starting Gold

House Rules:
We will not be using a battlemap, or a grid or any similar tools. Any maps you make will be your own and will be your responsibility. If a description is unclear on my part, ask me to clarify and I'll gladly do so.

We will be using almost no Attacks of Opportunity, other than moving through an enemy's space or casting spells within melee range.

Initiative order is based on how fast you post: By the time I return to the post to add the enemy's action during combat, anyone who posted will be going first and in the order that they posted. If you didn't get there before me (and I will be allowing a few hours between combat posts, except when everyone has already posted), then your action will take place after the enemy's. This isn't intended to penalize people who get busy in their offline lives, but it's to encourage people to check regularly. Empty placeholder posts don't count as posts, although posts consisting of readying an action do.

I will do all the rolling and post successes and failures, along with a running damage tally.

Posting:
I'm looking for everyone to post at least once a day on weekdays and to try and post at least once every weekend and at least every other day during the thick of the holidays.

If you want to use colored dialogue for your character, as per ENWorld convention, please make sure it reads clearly on a dark background. This isn't a paper for English class, but use whole words in all posts.

Submissions thus far:
Verran Stonethrower, Halfling Rogue
Narayan Singh, Half-Orc Barbarian
Thrang Hymnir, Gnome Sorcerer
Rowan, Halfling Druid
Laravier McDonnell, Human Fighter

IN CHARACTER THREAD


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to play a halfling rogue, or as she likes to be called, skilled entrepeneuer.  I can make that post requirement easily, most of the time, though there are four days this august I may have trouble(family vacation).

Verran Stonethrower


----------



## Cyincal Lurker (Jul 6, 2007)

Narayan Singh is a simple man with simple needs.  He likes to drink, to eat and to fight, and is rather good at doing so.  He's not so good at other things, but since he doesn't like other things much, it seldom bothers him.

He's crude, but a generaly cheerfull fellow, which is a good thing, because he's remarkably violent when angry.


Narayan Singh (CN)

Half-Orc (medium humanoid)
Barbarian 1

HP: 14 [+2]
Initative: +3
Speed: 40'
AC: 16 [-2] (+3 dex, +3 Studded Leather); touch 13; flat 13
BaB: +3 [+2]; Grapple: +3 [+2]
Attack: melee +4 [+2] Greataxe (1d12+3[+3], x3) or ranged +4 shortbow (1d6, x3) or melee +3 [+2] Dagger (1d4+2 [+2], 19-20/x2)
Special: Darkvision 60', Orc Blood, Rage 1/day (7 rounds)
Saves: Fort +4 [+2], Ref +3, Will +1 [+2]
Abilities:  Str 15 [+4], Dex 16, Con 15 [+4], Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Climb +6 (-1) [+2], Intimidate +0, Jump +6 (-1) [+2], Survival +5
Feats:  Weapon Focus (Greataxe)
Gear: Backpack (Waterskin, rations x1, bedroll, sack, flint & steel).  Quiver (20 arrows), 8 gold


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd like to join in, with a Gnome Sorcerer by the name of Thrang Hymnir.  I'll fill in this post with a full character sheet when I have all the main details worked out.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2007)

A couple of my games seem to have fallen by the wayside and this one sounds like fun, so I'll throw my hat in as well.  I prefer low-level games, so this is right up my alley.

I created this character for another game that fell through, and have updated her to meet your requirements.  I've yet to purchase any equipment, but will do so upon approval.  Please let me know if I've missed anything.

Stats are here.  I didn't think to put a name before I rolled the stats, but I'll be more than happy to re-roll them with her name for verification if you'd like.

[sblock=Rowan of Welkwood]

```
[b]Name:[/b]       Rowan
[b]Class:[/b]      Druid 1
[b]Race:[/b]       Halfling
[b]Size:[/b]       Small
[b]Gender:[/b]     Female
[b]Alignment:[/b]  Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b]      

[b]Str:[/b] 11 +0  (2p.)     [b]Level:[/b]    1     [b]XP:[/b] 
[b]Dex:[/b] 18 +4  (8p.)     [b]BAB:[/b]     +0     [b]HP:[/b] 8 (1d8+0)
[b]Con:[/b] 11 +0  (2p.)     [b]Grapple:[/b] -4
[b]Int:[/b] 08 -1  (4p.)     [b]Speed:[/b]   20'
[b]Wis:[/b] 16 +3 (10p.)     [b]Init:[/b]    +4
[b]Cha:[/b] 09 -1  (2p.)

[b]		Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]18	10	+3		+4	+1
[b]Touch:[/b]15
[b]Flat:[/b]15

[b]                      Base   Mod  Misc[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]  +4              +3     +0    1 (luck)
[b]Ref:[/b]   +6              +1     +4    1 (luck)
[b]Will:[/b]  +7              +3     +3    1 (luck)

[b]Weapon:                     Attack   Damage     Crit[/b]
Scimitar                          +1       1d4      20/x2
Club                              +1       1d4      20/x2
Sling                             +6       1d3      20/x2   

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Halfling, Druidic

[b]Abilities:[/b]
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy


[b]Feats:[/b]
Alertness (+2 to Spot and Listen checks)

[b]Skills				Ranks	Mod	Misc[/b]
Climb			+2	0	0	+2 (Racial bonus)
Handle Animal           +0	1	-1	+0
Jump			-4	0	0	-4 (+2 Racial bonus, -6 speed penalty)
Knowledge (Nature)	+5	4	-1	+2 (+2 Nature Sense)
Listen			+9	1	+3	+4 (+2 Racial bonus, +2 Alertness feat)
Spot			+7	2	+3	+2 (+2 Alertness feat)
Survival		+9	4	+3	+2 (+2 Nature Sense)

[b]Equipment[/b]
Scimitar     2lb
Club        1.5lb
Sling
-bullets (20)  5lb
Sack
Silk rope (50 ft.)
Waterskin
```

[sblock=Spells]3/1
0-_Cure minor wounds, Guidance, Light_; 1-_Cure light wounds, Entangle_
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Unnatural screams rang out through the Welkwood, attracting the attention of its various inhabitants, including that of the druid Torin, who was already old by that point.

Led by Vesta, his wolf companion, Torin quickly came upon a devastating site. 
A small caravan of halfings had been ambushed and slaughtered on the narrow trail, their little bodies strewn about the brush like garbage, their wagons completely destroyed.  And it was underneath the rubble of one of those wagons where Vesta began to frantically scratch and claw at the dirt and rock.

Torin attempted to move the wagon, or what was left of it, himself, but his frail human body had betrayed him yet again.  As the screams below began to resign, Torin loosed a frantic growl as his body took a new shape--a shape he hadn't seen in a long, long time.

As the huge bear lifted the ruined wagon, Vesta quickly drug the halfling child to safety.

#​
He called her Rowan, and she spent her earliest memories being taught the ways of the druid, to respect both the beauty and the power of nature.  Torin would often find her hiding in a secluded spot simply observing nature, watching the animals as they roamed and fed, and gave her a nickname, The Watcher of Welkwood.

Now, years later, Torin having lived longer than any human ought, the Watcher of Welkwood has given her human father back to the earth.  And she would take that name, and Torin's legacy--along with Tiki, her own wolf companion (who is directly descended from Vesta, who also passed on of old age when Rowan was a child)--and explore the world for what it's worth, gaining whatever knowledge she can.  And she would watch...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tiki, wolf animal companion]

```
[b]TIKI[/b]
Female wolf
N Medium animal
[b]Init[/b] +2; [b]Senses[/b] low-light vision, scent; Spot +3, Listen +3

[b]AC[/b] 14, touch 12, flat-footed 12
[b]hp[/b] 13 (2d8+4)
[b]Fort[/b] +5 [b]Ref[/b] +5 [b]Will[/b] +1

[b]Spd[/b] 50 ft. (10 squares)
[b]Melee[/b] bite +3(1d6+1)
[b]Space[/b] 5 ft. Reach 5 ft.

[b]Base Atk[/b] +1; [b]Grp[/b] +2
[b]Atk Options[/b] trip

[b]Tricks[/b] attack, defend, down, fetch, heel, seek, track

[b]Abilities[/b] Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
[b]Feats[/b] Track, Weapon focus (bite)
[b]Skills[/b] Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1 (+4 when 
tracking by scent)
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 6, 2007)

*Laravier McDonnell, Fighter 1, Hp: 12/12*

I'll throw my hat into the ring.  I've been wanting to play an archer that didn't fall into the typical ranger build -- someone who sees himself as a woodsman, but never had the type of connection that a ranger did.  He is somewhat jealous of rangers, but would never admit that.

Laravier has latched onto the caravan to raise money for him to make himself his own composite longbow. (He has ranks in craft (bowmaking) and is trying to make his own weapon)





```
[B]Name:[/B] Laravier McDonnell
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 1	
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B]  

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +3	
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (3p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 -- (2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B]  9 -1 (1p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -1		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+3	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+4	+2	+2	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+0	+3	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+0	+0	--	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Longbow  		+4	1d8+0	20/x3      	100'
Shortsword		+3	1d6+2	19-20/x2 	--- ft
Dagger    		+3	1d4+2	19-20/x2 	--- ft
[B]Notes:[/B] +1 to hit and damage within 30', Rapid Shot = +2/+2 full attack

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Human Traits:
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
1 extra feat at 1st level. 
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level. 

[B]Feats: [/B] Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot (Bonus - Human), Rapid Shot (Bonus - Fighter)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Appraise  	+1	0	+1	--
Balance   	+3	0	+3	--
Bluff       	-1	0	-1	--
Climb      	+4	2	+2	--
Concentration  	+3	0	+3	--
Craft (Bow)   	+5	4	+1	--
Diplomacy	-1	0	-1	--
Disguise   	-1	0	-1	--
Escape Artist	+3	0	+3	--
Forgery   	+1	0	+1	--
Gather Info     -1	0	-1	--
Handle Animal 	+1	2	-1	--
Hide        	+3	0	+3	--
Intimidate	-1	0	-1	--
Jump       	+2	0	+2	--
Know: (Nature)  +2	2	+1	--
Know: (Religion)+2	2	+1	--
Listen     	+0	0	--	--
Move Silently	+3	0	+3	--
Perform   	+0	0	--	--
Ride        	+4	1	+3	--
Search    	+1	0	+1	--
Sense Motive	+0	0	--	--
Sleight of Hand +3	0	+3	--
Spellcraft  	+1	0	+1	--
Spot       	+0	0	--	--
Swim       	+3	1	+2	--
Tumble    	+4	2	+3	--
Use Magic Device-1      0	-1	--
Use Rope 	+3	0	+3	--
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Longbow  		75gp	3lb
80 Arrows		4gp	12lb
Shortsword		10gp	2lb
Dagger    		2gp	1lb
Studded Leather		25gp	20lb
Backpack 		2gp	2lb
Artisan's Tools		5gp	5lb
50' Silk Rope		10gp	5lb
Grappling Hook 		1gp	4lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	--lb
Waterskin		1gp	4lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]58lb	[B]Money:[/B] 64gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	116	175	350	825

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 175
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```

*Appearance:* Average build with average features.  From first glance, Laravier does not look more than a common laborer - rough hands, dirty clothes (usually), and an unkept appearance.

*Personality:*  Laravier has always fancied himself to be a woodsman, with a healthy indulgence of city life.  Not one to trapse around the wood for extended periods of time, without a stop back into town for a pint at the pub.  He has a keen eye for archery.  Somewhat jovial, but after a few pints can be somewhat of a hooligan.  Even though he spent a great deal of his time in the woods and practicing archery, he never felt the calling of the ranger, he preferred to spend his time whittling or carving wood.  He's become quite good at it, with the making of bows his specialty.

*Background:*

[Sblock=Logs]
*XP log:*
XXXX from 


*Notes:*
XXXX

[sblock=Advancement]
*L## -> CLASS ##* HP: +## (HD+CON+OTHER) SP: +## (CLASS+INT+OTHER) PP: +## (Class+ATB+Other) [Left out when not needed, also could simply be a new total instead of a bonus] 
SKILL +RANKS, SKILL +RANKS
Feat: FEAT(s)
Spells Known: SPELL
Powers Known: POWER
Other: OTHER NOTES 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> *Name:*       Rowan
> *Race:*       Halfling





You stealing my ideas IG? Rowan is the name of my halfling wizard in one of my PBP games here! 



This game looks like fun. Wish I had more time on my hands right now to join. Have fun guys!


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 6, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What more do you want?  Background, story, etc?



 What you have is fine for this game. We are just aiming to keep it straight forward in nature. Thanks everyone for the submissions thus far.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You stealing my ideas IG? Rowan is the name of my halfling wizard in one of my PBP games here!





Ha!  Nope, thought of that one all by myself.  Just goes to prove that theory about great minds and all, eh?


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 8, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> I'd like to join in, with a Gnome Sorcerer by the name of Thrang Hymnir.  I'll fill in this post with a full character sheet when I have all the main details worked out.



Ark if you can post the stats for Thrang we can close submissions and begin with the 5 we have here. Assuming that sounds good with everyone else.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry, I turned out rather busy and exhausted the past few days, so I didn't finish nearly so soon as I had expected.

[sblock=Thrang]*Thrang Hymnir*......................Male Rock Gnome
Strength............9 (-1)..............Character Level: 1, Sorcerer 1
Dexterity..........15 (+2)............Small Size, Speed 20 ft.
Constitution......16 (+3)............Initiative: +2, BAB: +0, Grapple: -5
Intelligence.......12 (+1)............Melee: +0, Ranged: +3
Wisdom...........10 (+0)............Total HP: 7, Current HP: 7, Nonlethal: 0
Charisma..........16 (+3)............Fortitude: +3, Reflex: +2, Will: +2

Normal AC: 13 (+2 Dex, +1 size), Touch AC: 13, Flat-Footed AC: 11
Alignment: Neutral Good, Age 57, Height 3'-3", Weight 43 lbs.
Dark Brown Skin, Bright Blue Eyes, Sandy Blonde Hair & Short Beard

Attacks:
Dagger +0 melee for 1d4-1 damage
Dagger +2 ranged for 1d4-1 damage (10 ft. increment, 50 max)
Heavy crossbow +3 ranged for 1d8 damage (120 ft. increment, 1,200 max)
Acid splash +3 ranged touch for 1d3 damage (25 ft. +5 ft./2 caster levels)

Languages (Literate): Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Keolandish.
Proficiencies: All simple weapons.
Level Progression Feat: Spell Focus (Illusion).

Skills: Bluff +5 (2 ranks, +3 Cha), Concentration +4 (1 rank, +3 Con), Craft (alchemy) +7 (4 ranks, +1 Int, +2 racial), Knowledge (arcana) +2 (1 rank, +1 Int), Profession (clerk) +1 (1 rank, +0 Wis), Speak Language (Keolandish) 1 rank cross-class, Spellcraft +2 (1 rank, +1 Int).

Racial Traits: Small-size humanoid (gnome), -2 Strength, +2 Constitution, base Speed 20 feet, low-light vision (2x as far as a human), weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer counts as martial instead of exotic), +2 on saves against illusions, +1 to save DC of illusion spells he casts, +1 on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge AC against creatures of the Giant type, +2 Listen, +2 Craft (alchemy), spell-like abilities (Speak with Animals 1/day, limited to burrowing mammals, duration 1 minute; Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, and Prestidigitation 1/day each, 1st-level caster, save DC of 10 + Charisma modifier + spell level so DC 13), bard is favored class.
Ability Score Development: Rolled 4d6 and dropped the lowest die each time, for base scores of 11, 15, 14, 12, 10, and 16.  Scores after racial adjustments were 9, 15, 16, 12, 10, and 16.
Familiar: Has the ability to call a familiar at some point, involving a ritual that costs 100 gold pieces in expendable reagents.

Sorcerer Spells: Casts spontaneous arcane spells, caster level of 1, spellcasting is based on Charisma, gets 5 spell slots of 0-level, and gets 3 spell slots of 1st-level plus a bonus slot from Charisma.
0-Level Spells (save DC 13, illusion 15): Acid Splash (Conj), Detect Magic (Div), Read Magic (Div), Light (Evoc).
1st-Level Spells (save DC 14, illusion 16): Mage Armor (Conj), Color Spray (Illus).

Possessions: Small Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb.), Small Heavy Crossbow (50 gp, 4 lbs.), 30 Bolts (3 gp, 3 lbs.), Acid Flask (10 gp, 1 lb.), Alchemist's Fire Flask (20 gp, 1 lb.), Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs.), Small Traveler's Outfit (free starting outfit, worn outfit doesn't count towards his encumbrance), Small Backpack (2 gp, 1/2 lb., holds artisan's tools, trail rations, waterskins, flint, and steel), Artisan's Tools - Alchemy (5 gp, 5 lbs.), Small Bedroll (1 sp, 1-1/4 lbs.), Chalk (1 cp, 0 lbs.), Flint & Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs.), 2 Small Trail Rations (1 gp, 1/2 lb.), 2 Small Waterskins (2 gp, 2 lbs.).

Wealth: 17 gp, 17 sp, 19 cp.............................Current Load: 22-1/2 lbs. (light)
Light Load: 22-1/2 lbs. max..Medium Load: 45 lbs. max..Heavy Load: 67-1/2 lbs. max
Lift High: 67-1/2 lbs. max..Lift Off Ground: 135 lbs. max..Push/Drag: 337-1/2 lbs. max
Medium Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, +3 max Dex to AC, -3 check penalty.
Heavy Load Drawbacks: 20 ft. speed, x3 run, +1 max Dex to AC, -6 check penalty.

Background: Thrang Hymnir grew up on the plains of the Gran March, in a gnomish town just west of the Lortmils.  His family came from the Lortmils a generation ago, but Thrang grew up a Marcher and has only rarely visited other branches of the Hymnir clan in the Lortmil mountains.  He has numerous friends around those parts, but is not especially close to any of them.  He has various nicknames amongst them but doesn't favor any particular moniker, so Thrang tends to just use his given name.  Thrang is the older of two brothers, his 24-year-old sibling Hensu still living and training with their parents and grandparents as an up-and-coming slick businessman.

Thrang studied business for a time during his youth, but decided it didn't suit him and took up more esoteric studies, especially focusing on his natural talent for magic.  Alchemy was a secondary hobby for him, too.  Learning some control from a fellow gnomish sorcerer, Thrang mastered the basic forms of his particular talent, and then joined the military for three years as an arbalestier, since the March demands military service out of its young men.  Since his brief stint with the military, Thrang has carried a hefty crossbow for self-defense and is still working on his marksmanship.  After putzing around town for a few years, Thrang decided to try pursuing his fortunes elsewhere and see what his sorcery could really do.[/sblock]

_Invisible Castle link to the ability score rolls._
Thrang Hymnir's ability score rolls (4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12)


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 9, 2007)

Done and recruiting is now CLOSED. I will post information for the IC thread tomorrow and get things rolling. The party consists of:

Verran Stonethrower, Halfling Rogue
Narayan Singh, Half-Orc Barbarian
Thrang Hymnir, Gnome Sorcerer
Rowan, Halfling Druid
Laravier McDonnell, Human Fighter

Please edit character sheets to include all equipment etc.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 10, 2007)

In Character Thread has begun. Lets use this current thread for OOC discussion and our Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 11, 2007)

I've updated Thrang's sheet.  Probably add full appearance description and some personality description later, maybe expand the background section too when I have the time.

I tweaked his skills a bit; decided to shift a point each from Know/arcana and Spellcraft into Craft-Alchemy, and I had forgotten earlier to add the racial bonus on Alchemy as a gnome.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 14, 2007)

That is fine Arkhandus.

Zoycitenega have not heard from you in the IN CHARACTER thread yet. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Jul 16, 2007)

My apologies.  I've replied, if you'll still have me.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thelmarose Oberith is for lack of a better word, a shlub. The definitive stick in the mud, and harbinger of doom and gloom, he has absolutely no confidence in his spell casting ability (although he still uses them to devastating effect). He does however take some small pride in his martial prowess. Having worn out his welcome with his own family, it was suggested that travel could expand his horizons. So he set off into the woods in the vicinity of the humans Fort Endurance.

[sblock=Thalmarose Oberith]
	
	



```
Name: [COLOR=Magenta]Thelmarose Oberith[/COLOR]
Class: wizard (Evoker) 1	
Race: Grey Elf
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: N
Deity:  

Str: 11 +0	Level: 1	XP: 0
Dex: 18 +4	BAB: +0		HP: 8 (1d4+1, +3 from toad)
Con: 12 +1	Grapple: +0	
Int: 20 +5	Speed: 30'	Stat Increases:
Wis: 10 +0	Init: +4		Spell Save: 
Cha:  10 +0	ACP: 0		Spell Fail: 0

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+0/4	+0/4	+4	+0	+0	+0	14/22
Touch:	14	Flatfooted: 10

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+1	+0	+1	--
Ref:	+4	+0	+4	--
Will:	+2	+2	--	--

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Longbow  		+4	1d8+0	20/x3      	100 ft.
Rapier			+0	1d6+0	18-20/x2 	--- 
Dagger    		+0/+4	1d4+0	19-20/x2 	10 ft
Notes: Evocation save DCs +1.

Languages: Common, Elven, Hafling, Gnome, Draconic, Goblin,  Orc

Abilities: 
(will change Asterisk to [COLOR=Magenta]magenta[/COLOR] as I cast my spells)

[COLOR=Magenta]Spells[/COLOR] 3 / 4
Acid Splash*, Detect Magic*, Ray of Frost[COLOR=Magenta]**[/COLOR]
Shield*, Mage Armor[COLOR=Magenta]*[/COLOR], Obscuring Mist, Identify, Magic Missile[COLOR=Magenta]*[/COLOR], Burning Hands[COLOR=Magenta]*[/COLOR], Feather Fall, Magic Weapon
Specialized in Evocation (prohibited schools: Enchantment & Necromancy)

Grey Elf Traits:
-2 str, +2 dex, -2 con, +2 int
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
Elf base land speed is 30 feet. 
Martial Weapon Proficiency with longsword, rapier, longbow & shortbow 
+2 racial bonus on search, spot & listen checks
Lowlight vision 
Immunity vs magic sleep effects
+2 save vs enchantments

Feats:  Spell Focus Evocation, Scribe Scroll (Bonus - wizard), Alertness (Bonus - familiar)

Familiar: Toad in Familiar pouch under backpack
Skill Points: 28	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills		Total	Ranks	Stat	Misc
Concentration  	+5	4	+1	--
Craft-scribe	+7	2	+5	--
Decipher Script	+9	2	+5	--
Know-Arcana	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Planes   	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Nature	+6	1	+5	--
Know-Nob&Roy 	+6	1	+5	--
Search		+11	4	+5	+2
Spot		+8	4	+0	+4
Listen        	+8	4	+3	+4
Spellcraft	+9	4	+5	--

Gear: 120g			cost	weight
Silver Dogwood Longbow 	75g	3
Quiver X2			2g	6
Dagger				2g	1
Rapier				20g	2
Backpack w/familiar pouch	5g	2
Waterskin			1g	4
Artisans outfit			1g	4
Rope hemp 50 ft			1g	10
Spell component pouch		5g	2
Trail rations X4			2g	4

Total Weight:38lb	Money: 6gp 20sp 0cp

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	38	76	115	230	575

Age: 110
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 155
Eyes: Amber
Hair: Silver
Skin: Pale
```
[/sblock]
Thalmarose's deeply hooded golden cloak has seen better days and his dusty silver robe seems almost tarnished, but they still accent his long spun-silver hair and amber eyes quite well as he pulls back the hood revealing his very long and pale ears. The silver ashwood bow that he has had bent over his shoulder the entire trip, along with the delicate rapier at his belt are in prestine condition and obviously his prized possesions. His hair is kept off his face by a series of ornate knots and braided with fine honey colored  leather laces. It then flows flawlessly down his back in a cascade to just above his waist.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 20, 2007)

No problem Vertexx if someone drops I will be in touch.


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 21, 2007)

I finally had the time to stat Tiki, Rowan's wolf companion. Mind taking a look to make sure everything is in order?


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 22, 2007)

Sure did you post them here?


----------



## industrygothica (Jul 22, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> Sure did you post them here?




Yes, I edited Rowan's character sheet with the information.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 23, 2007)

Everything looks good Industry with the animal companion.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 25, 2007)

So whats your policy on game abandonment there trollbabe? I've noticed that CL has only posted once in almost 3 weeks for a once a day game. Does the barbarian just wander off into the woods? ;p

P.S. I have no problem posting every day.


----------



## Zadam (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello, just come back to enworld after a bit of an absence and saw this post... Sounds like fun, any chance you have a free slot?

EDIT:  May as well submit a character while I am here...


```
Name: Fenwick Smith
Class: Cleric 1	
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: Male
Alignment: LE
Deity:  

Level: 1   XP: 0   BAB: +0   HP: 10 (1d8+2)

Roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1172453

Str: 12	(+1)
Dex: 9	(-1)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 15	(+2)
Wis: 17	(+3)	Bonus spells: +1 1st, +1 2nd, +1 3rd
Cha: 6 	(-2)

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+4	+2	-1	+0	+0	+0	15
Touch:	9	Flatfooted: 16

Spell Res: None
Dmg Red: None

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+4	+2	+2	--
Ref:	-1	+0	-1	--
Will:	+5	+2	+3	--
Notes:

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
Club			+1	1d6+1	*2		Melee

Notes: 

Languages: Common, Orc

Abilities: 

Human Traits:
Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or 
penalties due to their size. 
Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
1 extra feat at 1st level. 
4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each 
additional level. 

Feats:  Combat Casting, Spell Penetration


Skill Points: 20	Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Sence Motive (cc) (wis)	+5	2 	+3
Concentration (con)	+6	4	+2
Heal (wis)		+7	4	+3
Spellcraft (int)	+6	4	+2
Spot (cc) (wis)  	+5	2	+3  

Notes:

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
Club	  		0gp	3lb  (1d6, *2)
Scale Mail		50gp	30lb (+4)
Shield, Heavy Wooden	7gp	10lb (+2)
Holy Symbol

Domains: Destruction, Fire
Domain Bonuses: 

Granted Power: You gain the smite power, the supernatural ability to make 
a single melee attack with a +4 bonus on attack rolls and a bonus on damage 
rolls equal to your cleric level (if you hit). You must declare the smite 
before making the attack. This ability is usable once per day.

Granted Power: Turn or destroy water creatures as a good cleric turns 
undead. Rebuke, command, or bolster fire creatures as an evil cleric rebukes 
undead. Use these abilities a total number of times per day equal to 3 + 
your Charisma modifier. This granted power is a supernatural ability.

Spells:

0:
Cure Minor Wounds
Detect Magic
Read Magic

1:
Burning Hands
Cause Fear
Cure Light Wounds


Age: 28
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 180
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Dark
```


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 26, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> So whats your policy on game abandonment there trollbabe? I've noticed that CL has only posted once in almost 3 weeks for a once a day game. Does the barbarian just wander off into the woods? ;p
> 
> P.S. I have no problem posting every day.



This is my first game I have DMed pbp so I don't have a policy. I did not realize it had been so long since Cyincal Lurker had posted though. LOL I suppose he is no longer interested.

So moving right along: Thalmarose Oberith has been apart of the caravan's guard detail since it left Buxton's Crossing. Feel free to now join us in the IC thread Vertexx69.

-- Vertexx69 will replace Cyincal Lurker --

Cyincal Lurker if you read this and are still interested please post here in OOC before re-entering IC thread. Thanks!


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 26, 2007)

Zadam said:
			
		

> Hello, just come back to enworld after a bit of an absence and saw this post... Sounds like fun, any chance you have a free slot?



All full right now but stick around and we will get you in if someone else dissappears.


----------



## Zadam (Jul 27, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> All full right now but stick around and we will get you in if someone else dissappears.





Cheers, appreciate it!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 28, 2007)

Vertex/Thalmarose:
I hadn't bothered to look over anyone's character sheets earlier (it'd be rude OOC, far as I'm concerned), but your IC post made me wonder how an elf wizard had _both_ one more hit point and much higher AC than the gnome sorcerer, given their racial traits.....

You haven't cast Shield yet, so your AC should only be 18 at present, touch 14, as you only have Mage Armor active right now like Thrang does....

Also, you know Weapon Finesse requires a +1 BAB, right?  Which us casters don't have yet...


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah the extra HP come from Toad Familiar.

AC I have as 18... (dex +4, mage armour +4)

However, Arkhandus is right and Weapon Finesse requires a BAB of +1. I over looked that previously I musta read Weapon Focus...  anyhow Vertexx69 make the change on your feats to reflect the lack of BAB.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2007)

Cover grants 4 points of AC as well PHB pg.150(10base+4dex+4mageamror+4cover+4shield=26. forgot about the BaB though, (haven't played lvl 1 in about 8 years) I chose Spell Focus Evocation instead


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 31, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 31, 2007)

Y'know......I'm wondering at this point why I didn't think to give Thrang another melee weapon beforehand.  He has gold remaining, but for some reason I didn't think to arm him with anything more than a dagger and a crossbow.  Why, oh why did I forget spears?
*facepalm*

I suppose I wanted Thrang to travel light (he's carrying his maximum light load capacity as-is), but I dunno if that's necessary while he's with the caravan.


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, I looked at my character sheet and realized I forgot to pick my feat; if it's allright with you after the fight is over, I'll take weapon finesse(dagger).


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 1, 2007)

Rogue doesn't start with the +1 BAB either unfornutately


----------



## Zoycitenega (Aug 1, 2007)

Dang it!  Thanks.  Alright, I'll probably go Stealthy.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 3, 2007)

Feel better T look to your health first


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep, take care of yourself Trollbabe!

We'll still be here.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 19, 2007)

So how is it, exactly, that we managed to embark on this adventure without a cleric?  I hadn't really noticed until now.


----------



## Trollbabe (Aug 20, 2007)

LMAO that is a damn good question... Long live the Druid healer!   She is wise and worldly!


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm assuming we're getting ready to start a new day, so I've updated Rowan's spell selection.  Knowing that she's the only one with any healing magic, I've taken that into consideration, but it'll still be very minimal healing at best.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 24, 2007)

Though at lvl 1, a druid's healing is almost exactly the same as a cleric's  . I'm so used to only having a druid in the party for healing that I just saw the healer spot as filled. and don't take the the IC jibes personally, I'm just trying to stay in character.


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 24, 2007)

Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> Though at lvl 1, a druid's healing is almost exactly the same as a cleric's  . I'm so used to only having a druid in the party for healing that I just saw the healer spot as filled. and don't take the the IC jibes personally, I'm just trying to stay in character.





Heh.. yeah, except for that whole spontaneous healing thing.  And that a cleric can make full use of his other spells, and drop them when he needs to heal someone, and when a druid wants to heal, she was to prepare the healing spells, thus crippling any chance of a decent spell selection.

Other than that, yeah, they're exactly the same. 

I'm not complaining though, we'll work with what we've got--adapt and overcome.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 30, 2007)

We need to be careful as we don't have a dedicated healer to back us up.

So, it seems like we need to get to Fort Endurance first, then backtrack to do some goblin destroying?


----------



## industrygothica (Aug 30, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> We need to be careful as we don't have a dedicated healer to back us up.
> 
> So, it seems like we need to get to Fort Endurance first, then backtrack to do some goblin destroying?




That's about the way I see it.  Might be able to stock up there too--maybe find a wand of _CLW_ or something.


----------



## Trollbabe (Oct 15, 2007)

Giving this a bump so its easier to find.


----------



## Trollbabe (Nov 28, 2007)

It seems interest in this thread has slumped. I take partial blame for that as I have been busy and not diligently posting daily. So I think we will let this game slip into the preverbial pit of unfinished games.

I had alot of fun! Catch you all in other games I am sure.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it seemed that folks just stopped posting at one point or another without a word.  Whenever it wasn't being updated semi-frequently, I tended to forget to check it myself.  Still interested, but I dunno where the other folks disappeared to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2007)

it looks like the game is full...is it possible to be counted as a reserve player to play if someone gets diverted by real life?


----------



## industrygothica (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> it looks like the game is full...is it possible to be counted as a reserve player to play if someone gets diverted by real life?




Have you actually read this thread? Only two posts above yours Trollbabe has announced that this game is over due to lack of activity. 

I'm thinking that the odds of getting accepted as an alternate are slim, indeed.  Keep an eye out though, I'm sure something will come up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Have you actually read this thread? Only two posts above yours Trollbabe has announced that this game is over due to lack of activity.
> 
> I'm thinking that the odds of getting accepted as an alternate are slim, indeed.  Keep an eye out though, I'm sure something will come up.





hrm...just noticed that...i was a bit tired when i posted...bummer.


----------

